# Colour Code for the grey sill ??? Anyone know it ??



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Having to get part of my sill re sprayed due to a t*t in a wagon. I offered to reverse, he said he could fit through.... the rest is history. 

Can any of you recall what it is if you have had similiar done.

Mines a 57 Cheyenne.

Many Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi. The colour code should be on either your documentation or on the chassis plate, apart from that the only other way is using colour chips.

Some manufacturers will stock small pots of these colours.


----------

